# Farbveränderungen nach Export von Geafik



## firestarterr (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Ich bin noch recht neu in im Arbeiten mit Freehand. Ich habe ein Wappen unter Freehand gemalt, und dann als *.AI Datei exportiert. Als ich diese dann im Photoshop geladen habe, haben sich die Farbtöne stark verändert. Mein Rot ist viel heller geworden und entspricht auch nicht mehr dem RGB Wert, dem ich ihm unter Freehand gegeben habe. Woran liegt das? und wie kann ich sicherstellen, daß der Farbton auch in Verwendung mit anderen Programmen oder bei Konvertierung der selbe bleibt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## himishima (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wenn du die Datei in Photoshop importieren möchtest, dann wähle besser das Photoshop-Format .PSD als Export-Format. Jetzt sollte der Farbwert sich nicht verändern. AI ist das Datei-Format für Illustrator.

Gruß Himishima


----------



## Night Vision Worker (27. Juli 2004)

..ist dein Monitor kalibriert und verwenden die Programme das selbe Farbprofil?! Kann unter Umständen dazu führen, daß (gerade in Freehand) die Farben falsch dargestellt werden!

Ansonsten auf jedenfall als PSD oder TIF exportieren!

Farbprofil Freehand: C:\Programme\Macromedia\FreeHand MX\ICM
Farbprofil Photoshop: C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Color\Profiles


----------

